# who's your fav singer?or band?



## xiemeng (Oct 23, 2010)

i play classical music,but i love pop music also.
mine:Michelle branch ,David Archuleta
what about yours?:tiphat:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

My favorite band is probably Dire Straits for sheer flawless musicianship. Favorite singer is probably Phil Collins especially early 80's solo Phil Collins.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I like highly-skilled musicians and carefully constructed pieces. My top spot is torn between to prog rock groups, both of which started-out in the late 1960s and are both still going strong:

King Crimson
Yes

Closely behind them would be (in no particular order):

Led Zeppelin
Supertramp
Genesis
Jethro Tull
Beach Boys
Beatles


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Beatles, Bob Dylan, Joni Mitchell, Sly & the Family Stone, Aretha Franklin, The Rolling Stones, Bob Marley, Curtis Mayfield, Dusty Springfield, Linda Ronstadt, Led Zeppelin, Bjork, Muddy Waters, Howlin' Wolf, The Byrds, Jimi Hendrix, Funkadelic, Ray Charles, Sheryl Crow, Little Feat, Los Lobos, The Who, Elvis Costello, Marvin Gaye...lots of others.


----------



## ViolinLvr (Nov 10, 2010)

Punch Brothers, Nickel Creek, Keane, Ray Lamontage, Rufus Wainwright.... and so many others... <3


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll just copy Delicious Manager's list and add Gentle Giant and Emerson Lake and Palmer. 

I probably have many hundreds of favorite groups / singers. I generally loathe poppish mainstream music though. It's got to sound like a cross between beautiful folk music and a Jovian Helium-Fungus mating ritual in 13/8 time before I get interested.


----------



## vlmt (Nov 8, 2010)

ABBA, Beatles, Michael Learns to Rock, Queen.

But I guess I do love symphonies more


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

Van Morrison, Bob Dylan, The Corrs, Bruce Springsteen, Joni Mitchell, Neil Young, Radiohead, U2, Rush, Pink Floyd, Nick Drake, Supertramp, early Genesis/Peter Gabriel, Bjork, R.E.M. Rolling Stones, Steely Dan.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My son, John Nathaniel...you can find a lot: Google: john nathaniel


----------

